# first time at the range



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

I picked up a PM9 at the local gun show this weekend and took it to my range, brought along 100

rounds of fmj for target practice and wasnt expecting a lot out of it for the first time. Based on everything 

i have read about the Kahr break-in and some of the horror stories i have heard was looking to just get the 

rounds out the tube and get her home, was pleasantly suprised, not a single problem out the hundred 

rounds, all of them went boom and once i got the feel of it I was hitting my targets great, I usually use 

paper plates when i go to the 15 yard range, figure if i can hit those, then if i have to ever use the gun for 

its intended purpose the bad guy is gonna have a bad day. Was pleased with its accuracy and ease of 

operation, didnt find it to be at all hard to shoot. I gave it a really good cleaning when i got back and lubed 

the hell out of it, gonna take it back this weekend and finish the break in and look forward to carrying it on a 

full time basis. Oh yea, i traded in my Glock for the gun and while I really believe the Glock is a great gun, 

the Kahr is better for my purposes.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

mesz13 said:


> I gave it a really good cleaning when i got back and lubed the hell out of it


The quote by itself is just too easy.... :mrgreen:

But for real, you do know you can over-lube a weapon, right? I mean, cleaning and lubing after every session is great, BUT you don't want to turn the thing into a debris-trap; oil it where it's needed and let the action work the rest into the firearm.


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

*lol*

I have never been accused of overcleaning or over oiling a weapon in my life, i just hit it good this first time since it was pretty dry. But thanks for your concern.


----------



## Armybrat (Jul 10, 2009)

Cool! My early PM9 has never given me a problem. It's run smooth as butter with no jamming or peening through about 800 rounds.

Well made little gun.

Like it so much, I'm lookin' for a CW45 to compliment it.


----------

